# Drawn into Controversie: Reformed Theological Diversity and Debates...



## PuritanCovenanter (Nov 8, 2011)

You can read portions of this book now on Google books. I delved into reading Mark Herzer's section on 'Adam's Reward: Heaven or Earth. It is most excellent. I so want this book. I wish it would get a more popular reading so that the price would go down. 

Amazon.com: Drawn into Controversie (Reformed Historical Theology) (9783525569450): Michael A G Haykin, Mark Jones: Books

Drawn into Controversie: Reformed Theological Diversity and Debates Within Seventeenth-Century British Puritanism
Here are a few recommendations and portions of the book....
The first 27 pages are in pdf at the ling above the google book portions. 


[url]http://www.reformation21.org/blog/2011/09/drawn-into-controversiereforme.php
[/URL]
http://www.v-r.de/data/files/1001007842/9783525569450_extract.pdf

Drawn into Controversie: Reformed ... - Google Books


----------



## jogri17 (Nov 8, 2011)

I had my library buy a copy.


----------



## baron (Nov 8, 2011)

PuritanCovenanter said:


> I wish it would get a more popular reading so that the price would go down.



That is some price for a book. Also it takes a month or more to ship. I clicked on the tell the publisher you want to read it on your Kindle. Who knows maybe they will convert to Kindle with a afforable price.


----------

